# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Продам >  Бейсболки

## beisbolka

Комплектующие для пошива бйсболок,кепок,фуражек.
- пряжки двухщелевые;
- козырьки для бейсболок и кепок;
- застёжка для блайзера(бейсболки)

----------

